# 2nd post for water pump



## DKase (Nov 28, 2004)

Now that I have posted once I can customize my avatar to show the GC. Can any of you guys tell me of other Case Trackson crawlers that you know of? I have located 6 in the USA so far. Please help me find more. Thanks DK


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Dkase,
I'm not familuar with what case had for crawlers. How about posting some information on them for us. I know I really would appreciate more info and am sure others would also.
caseman-d


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Dkase:friends: That is a cool old piece you have there is that some little critter on the ground by the back of it.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Welcome Dkase:friends: That is a cool old piece you have there is that some little critter on the ground by the back of it. *


:lmao: Or is that a part of some critter??HA HA HA 

Welcome Dkase:hello:


----------



## DKase (Nov 28, 2004)

The drive train of the Case Trackson crawlers is the same as the C and CC other than the gearing is slower. They steer through the differential with a huge band brake by each drive sprocket. Case bought the under carriages from Trackson (A Milwaukee Wis company) and installed them at the Case factory from 1929 through about 1937. There are no records to tell how many were made. The flat belt water pump I am looking for is the same as used on the early C and CC. The critter is Spice the pet raccoon. We raised her from about the time her eyes opened in the spring of 03. She still lives in the barn and plays with the Red and Blue Healer cattle dogs. She stalks the cat much like Alf did on the TV show back in the 80's. I have been looking for the water pump for about 3 years. Don L has told me he has never had a complete one. About the only chance of finding one is to find an early tractor that has not had the water pump changed to the V belt design. I'm hoping you guys will keep an eye open for me if you should happen to come across such a thing. Thanks DK


----------

